# Just splashed out on the girls!



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you ever needed cardboard egg boxes as toys for your mice and had to buy six eggs each time? Well I got fed up not having enough cardboard egg boxes for the girls to use as play toys once they were pee soden, so decided to do some googling and found a site called Fytes of Fancy in Dorset who sell egg boxes on their website, so I`ve just spent £14.63p on 60 mint green cardboard egg boxes! 

I don`t think I will need to buy eggs for a while just to get the boxes! Should last me ages! I thought it`s better to buy the boxes loose like this and just use them as needed. I cut a hole in either end (as entry doors) and snip off one of the turrets and the girls love them. When you think what small animal degradable toys cost, it`s worth paying for a pack of egg boxes that can be replaced each time. That way, the mice always have their favourite accessory!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats a good idea Racingmouse how long does a box last? Baby mice love climbing about in those too not many eggsare bought here so I dont get many egg boxes.How nice are those Gypsy hen houses what a good idea too you can move the coop around on the lawn.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

A cardboard eggbox lasts a good couple of weeks really depending on what the mice have done with it! I find they chew the floor away and pee in them! So by the time they have been half chewed and peed on, they are ready for replacing! I leave the turrets uppermost so that the floor is actually the lid of the box (where the label would normally go) and this lies flat to the cage floor. I figured it was worth paying for a load of egg boxes and always have them in stock since the mice adore them. They also get used tea boxes (mainly used on the top level of their cages where they like to `go`!) and toilet roll tubes, but the egg boxes are by far their favourites.

All are recyclable too which is great.

I hav`nt looked around the website as yet buy will be soon. Wish I had some hens to spoil aswell! 

Here are the boxes I ordered:

http://www.flytesofancy.co.uk/chickenho ... Boxes.html

The mint green ones in the centre!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

My boxes arrived today so VERY quick service, I`m impressed!  The girls have been all over their two new egg-boxes like a rash! They are nice quality too. Highly recommend this company for service and quality if your looking to spend a few quid on some egg boxes for your mice. Go on.....you know you want to! 

Courier signed for delivery aswell.


----------

